# Ft. Morgan Reds last week



## rlbonds (Sep 22, 2008)

Spent last week in Gulf Shores with the family. Tried Ft. Morgan early morning on the 13th. 3 reds 22", 36" and my personal best 43" that weighed 28# 2 oz. My niece caught her first bull red it was the 36" one. All the redshit a piece of cut mullet. Bite was a little slow, water is still pretty warm. That was the only 3 fish I saw caught on the 13th with about 12 people fishing. Went back on the 15th and lost one big red when a reel broke.Saw 2 reds caught before I left that day. One was a slot other about 34".There was about 25people fishing that morning. Tide was also probably wrong that day. Going backwithout the family in a couple of weeksto getin some real serious fishing.


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

NICE !!!

Not to change the subject........but I think its about time FL looks at allowing FL residents to keep an over slot size fish and/or raising the limit to two reds.

Basically, these AL bull reds are the same ones that are swimming around in our FL waters.....by water - Gulf Shores is what....about 5 miles away from Grand Lagoon. That's a leisurely afternoon swim for a bull red.

Again....not to change the subject, but FL W & F's is getting too restrictive.........ruining recreational fishing.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, and congrats on those bull reds.


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Those are sweet!!!


----------

